# Question about ports install/deinstall



## zeta_immersion (Dec 20, 2008)

I installed some programs from ports (make install clean) .. and i would like to uninstall them ... i usually go to /usr/ports/example && make deinstall clean   (is this correct?) ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes, running 'make deinstall clean' or even 'make deinstall distclean' (that wipes the tarball as well) in the port directory is the way to go. Another option is pkg_delete -f (or pkg_deinstall, which is a wrapper around pkg_delete), but that will only wipe the installed files, it will not clean the port directory nor will it remove the tarball. For people running pkg_delete/pkg_deinstall only, it usually pays to run portsclean -CDD(L) once in a while.


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 20, 2008)

perfect, thanks


----------



## ale (Dec 20, 2008)

I usually delete only the obsoleted distfiles with portsclean, as it can happen that I want to install it again but (internet is broken)|(distfile in not available anymore)|(the only populated mirror has 1kbps down rate) etc.
So I can safely use pkg_delete, e.g.

```
pkg_delete -ix vavoom
```


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 21, 2008)

pkg_cutleaves great script for port removing


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 21, 2008)

In my opinion, "pkg_delete" is equal to "make deinstall", "man ports" will give you many interesting optings.


----------



## ale (Dec 21, 2008)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> In my opinion, "pkg_delete" is equal to "make deinstall", "man ports" will give you many interesting optings.


pkg_delete is shorter :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2008)

If you make a habit of installing ports with 'make install clean' or 'portinstall', pkg_delete will be enough, because you will not need the 'clean' part of 'make deinstall clean'. The earlier remarks about cleaning out outdated tarballs with portsclean still stands though. In my opinion, using 'make deinstall distclean' saves work in the long run.


----------

